# Marijuana weights



## krayzie (Mar 14, 2008)

I am new to growing and selling pot. I am just curious of the most common weights of weed. Like how many grams are in dime, eighth, quarter ounce, and half. Any help would be great. Thanks!


----------



## ORECAL (Mar 14, 2008)

a dime bag is .5g, eighth is 3.5 g and a quater is 7 g and a half ounce is 14 g


----------



## STANDOX (Mar 15, 2008)

i have no idea what im talking about


----------



## Cubano1211 (Mar 15, 2008)

unless your dealing with A grade stuff a dime bag is 1g, eigth is 3.5, quarter 7, half 14


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 15, 2008)

Cubano1211 said:


> unless your dealing with A grade stuff a dime bag is 1g, eigth is 3.5, quarter 7, half 14


if you got good weed then 20$ a gram ...if its schwag then 10 dollars a quarter ounce and 25 a half and 50 a ounce and so on..


----------



## upabove (Mar 16, 2008)

Is a gram 1 or 1.5


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 16, 2008)

upabove said:


> Is a gram 1 or 1.5


a gram "1.0g" ... 1.5 would just mean ur connect is hookin it up fat


----------



## Cubano1211 (Mar 17, 2008)

lol yeah a gram is 1 gram not 1.5 (one and a half grams)  I wish my connect hooked me up like that haha


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 17, 2008)

Price is dependant on location,weight does not vary. 28 grams to the ounce,you do the math.This isn't rocket science folks, my whole generation learned the metric system dealing weed you know.


----------



## Pizzzh (Mar 17, 2008)

you really dont know how many grams are in a ounce. 
Maybe you should consider not smoking pot


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 17, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> Price is dependant on location,weight does not vary. 28 grams to the ounce,you do the math.This isn't rocket science folks, my whole generation learned the metric system dealing weed you know.


And what generation might that be..


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 17, 2008)

I was a Teenager in the sixties when this whole metric thing came along, but that was actually a quote. I think it was George Carlin but I'm not sure.


----------



## buckley26 (Mar 19, 2008)

I grew up in the 70's life was real strange then. Preggo women walking through the supermarket smoking...etc. Metric was the future. And worth noting *1 ounce = 28.3495231 grams!!!!!*


----------



## upabove (Mar 20, 2008)

Pizzzh said:


> you really dont know how many grams are in a ounce.
> Maybe you should consider not smoking pot


Maybe I should stop growing and selling too! lol


----------



## Florida Girl (Mar 20, 2008)

Well... I don't know where everyone is at but here in the USA the metric system never really took hold..... so if you are selling in the USA I'd say forget the metrics and sell in Oz. & Lbs. if you are the seller then it's your call.

If you are hell bent on metrics there are a ton of online metric calculators... simply google "metric calculator".


----------



## Muddy Paws (Mar 21, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> Price is dependant on location,weight does not vary. 28 grams to the ounce,you do the math.This isn't rocket science folks, my whole generation learned the metric system dealing weed you know.


 You're right, that's how I learned it


----------



## bud2befree (Apr 22, 2008)

weell i think its all good!! ya know bud is bud! good or bad "its still bud" ummmmmmm


----------



## BCnative (Jun 12, 2008)

my god man r u a cop or wat? a dimes a gram ($10) .5's come in the same bag tho(dimebag, got designs sometimes) an eighth is an eighth of an ounce $35 (3.5 grams) n thers 28 grams an ounce 16 ounces apound


----------



## goofy9er420 (Jun 13, 2008)

Man I get hooked up fat. The dimes i get are usually 2 grams sometimes 2.5. The quarters i get are 5 grams ($35).


----------



## LowRider82 (Jun 13, 2008)

goofy9er420 said:


> Man I get hooked up fat. The dimes i get are usually 2 grams sometimes 2.5. The quarters i get are 5 grams ($35).


 
dude your getting ripped off for a quarter. 35$ it better be some mids and i mean high mids. you should start asking for the other 2grams. Oh if you are measuring with postal scales, get some digital scales and pay for a good one (40$-60$ range). And make sure you get one with a calibrating weight. Postal scales are a waste and can be manipulated to read higher and just aren't accurate.


Yeah my dimes are 2 grams. if someone sold me a 1gram 10$ sack i would be mad. i mean a 20$ sack is half a quarter so to speak (4grams) but for 5$ more i can get a quarter but i can usually get 20$ quarters anyway. my quarters are usually 8 sometimes more. by the way this is just swag weed. depending on the source a quarter once of some good good weed is around 80$-120$ on average


----------



## Seachmall (Jun 15, 2008)

Ye guys have no idea how luck ye are, over here an eigth is &#8364;50 ($75 US).

F*ckers


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 15, 2008)

Seachmall said:


> Ye guys have no idea how luck ye are, over here an eigth is 50 ($75 US).
> 
> F*ckers


you need to tell your connect to lower his prices. your paying more then 20$ a gram thats crazy.


----------



## Hank (Jun 16, 2008)

I haven't paid for weed in a long time

Hank


----------



## tckfui (Jun 16, 2008)

buckley26 said:


> I grew up in the 70's life was real strange then. Preggo women walking through the supermarket smoking...etc. Metric was the future. And worth noting *1 ounce = 28.3495231 grams!!!!!*


HAHA thank you!!! I tried telling my dealer that one day he got all pissed and confused, I was like yo you got to give me an extra .3 and I need back tree too for all thoes other times  
with a QP thats more than a gram difference, I NEED THAT GRAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seachmall (Jun 16, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> you need to tell your connect to lower his prices. your paying more then 20$ a gram thats crazy.


Thats the price over here, fuck, you even got to mix it with tobacco to stretch it and that shit'll kill ya . Hence the reason I'm here


----------



## tckfui (Jun 16, 2008)

for $20 bucks here all you get is a .6


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 16, 2008)

tckfui said:


> for $20 bucks here all you get is a .6


wow that is nuts!i have heard of 20$ a gram or 60$ a eighth but these prices you guys are paying are insane.For the best shit around it should only be like 320 a ounce not 500$


----------



## tckfui (Jun 17, 2008)

psh some people try and push shit for 650, the most I'll pay now is 450, but thats still wayy tooo fucking much!!!


----------



## Seachmall (Jun 17, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> For the best shit around it should only be like 320 a ounce not 500$


Guess that depends if you're buying or selling, good money for the dealers even if its just a small amount sold 

Over here we mix with tobacco so we only use a couple of pinches in a joint, how much weed do ye guys roll with?


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 17, 2008)

Seachmall said:


> Guess that depends if you're buying or selling, good money for the dealers even if its just a small amount sold
> 
> Over here we mix with tobacco so we only use a couple of pinches in a joint, how much weed do ye guys roll with?


First off it should be the same price if your buying or selling??Nobody likes to spend extra money that they dont need to.Yea ok so if you sell grams alot then your gonna make more then 320 but when you buy larger amounts the price should be reduced to the point that your not still paying 20$ a gram.I see people selling quarters for a 120$ which is about 20-30$ more then standard quarter price.As for tobacco i dont smoke it and dont plan on it, as its a nice stick of cancer waiting to be inhaled.Weed helps reduce cancerous tumors and even removes them totally so if i were you, I would put a pinch of tobacco and a bunch of weed


----------



## kdox88 (Jun 17, 2008)

around my neck of the woods a dime bag is 1.5-.7, eight is 3.5 or more. i think you should be able to figure it out. just adjust the price to the quality.


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 19, 2008)

kdox88 said:


> around my neck of the woods a dime bag is 1.5-.7, eight is 3.5 or more. i think you should be able to figure it out. just adjust the price to the quality.


a dime of 1.5 -1.7 is gonna be mids,1 gram on the dot will be good shit and be 20$,and greens,stress,schwag, will normally be about 10$ a quarter ounce,keep in mind these are cali prices


----------



## smartbadguy (Jun 26, 2008)

dude your a heat bag!!! give out .8 per gs that way u get 7 more gs


----------



## jamesz01 (Jun 27, 2008)

how much would u sell theses for 
http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn24/qazqazqazqaz/Photo-0040.jpg
http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn24/qazqazqazqaz/Photo-0041.jpghttp://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn24/qazqazqazqaz/Photo-0040.jpg


----------



## smartbadguy (Jun 27, 2008)

wtf dude?? never bust them up like that cuz most people think its smaller


----------



## t0k3s (Jun 27, 2008)

smartbadguy said:


> wtf dude?? never bust them up like that cuz most people think its smaller


It still ways the same, and if people dont know that then there dumb. The bag of weed looks like 10$ bag of some mids and that joint you could get like 5$ for it especially if its fat like that, I would buy a joint of mids over nickle of schwag


----------



## GWEEZY (Jul 23, 2008)

U should stick to smokin...i wouldnt wanna c ur freedom comprimised...at least dont sell dimes. Grow-smoke-save money


----------



## kdox88 (Jul 23, 2008)

sellin dimes is a quick way to get watched.


----------



## Lil Cardinal (Mar 7, 2009)

i love mj she makin me rich lol


----------



## zalsrevenge (Mar 18, 2009)

Here's how it works in Canada.

Nick- .5 grams/5 bucks
Dime- 1 gram/10 bucks
dub-2.5 grams/20 bucks
eigth- 3.5 grams/25-30 bucks
quarter- approx. 7.*1* grams/50-60 bucks
half- approx. 14.*2* grams/90-110 bucks
Ounce- approx. 28.*4 *grams 160-190 bucks
2 ounces - approx. 56.8 grams 300-340 bucks
Quarter Pound- approx. 113.6 grams 500-650 bucks
Half Pound- approx. 227.2 grams 1000-1200 bucks
Pound- approx 454.4 grams- 1800 to 2400 bucks
9-bar(2 pounds) 908.8 grams- 3500-4000 bucks


----------



## SoCoMMJ (Mar 18, 2009)

lol.. last time i bought pot it was in a 4 finger lid.

Youngins these days. sheesh


----------



## guestrollitup (Apr 3, 2009)

Nobody pays 20/Gram for the tiightest shit imported from Greece.

If you do, you're a idiot.

Nick- .5 grams/5 bucks *YEP*
Dime- 1 gram/10 bucks *YEP*
dub-2.5 grams/20 bucks *YEP*
eigth- 3.5 grams/25-30 bucks *YEP*
 quarter- approx. 7.*1* grams/50-60 bucks *YEP*
half- approx. 14.*2* grams/90-110 bucks *80 - 100 *
Ounce- approx. 28.*4 *grams 160-190 bucks *140 - 170*
 2 ounces - approx. 56.8 grams *280 - 320*
Quarter Pound- approx. 113.6 grams 500-650 bucks *450 - 550*
Half Pound- approx. 227.2 grams 1000-1200 bucks *800 - 1000*
Pound- approx 454.4 grams- 1800 to 2400 bucks *1500 - 2000*
 9-bar(2 pounds) 908.8 grams- 3500-4000 bucks *Nobody sells 9's here.. For the most part.*

*His prices are really close to what mine are 

*Selling less then a oz. at a time is retarded, and will get you watched quick-time. Cops are looking for dime sellers to rat on dealers, *I will never sell anything less then a Oz.. If I know them I just smoke em up for free, if I don't know them and they are coming to me for less then a Oz they are usally cops. 
*


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 5, 2009)

Barrett said:


> Nobody pays 20/Gram for the tiightest shit imported from Greece.
> 
> If you do, you're a idiot.
> 
> ...


ive never see much busts on bags except small bags or pre weighed out bags cause of how easy to charge intent to sell,i rarely see ounces and halfers getting bought by cops unless its a big time sting,i think qaurters are safest minimum to weed out the scetchies,eighthers are cool but i wouldent go less unless they are somwon i know well


----------



## fureelz (Apr 5, 2009)

Not true the nark that wanted me was trying to get me for qs +


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 5, 2009)

fureelz said:


> Not true the nark that wanted me was trying to get me for qs +


Like i said unless its bigthe small guys they just use to get the big guys,the guys with dubs pre weighed normally roll on their main connect to get less punsihment,which is why they normally get them more often but they still get the big bags too obviuosly


----------



## fureelz (Apr 5, 2009)

certainly...are those prices in Canadian bucks? Street price here for an elbow is what you say you pay for 2...


----------



## jamesz01 (Apr 15, 2009)

how much do u guys pay for this


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 16, 2009)

jamesz01 said:


> how much do u guys pay for this


the big clear one maybe 20$,the other 2 10$ but its hard to tell how much it is as there is nothing to compare it to


----------



## Cannabolic (Apr 16, 2009)

thats a phat dub which is 20 and 2 dimes which is 10


----------



## Cannabolic (Apr 16, 2009)

zalsrevenge said:


> Here's how it works in Canada.
> 
> Nick- .5 grams/5 bucks
> Dime- 1 gram/10 bucks
> ...


see thats why i fuckin hate livin in ny. a gram is 20 dollars. fuckin bullshit man FUCK!!!!!!!


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 17, 2009)

Cannabolic said:


> see thats why i fuckin hate livin in ny. a gram is 20 dollars. fuckin bullshit man FUCK!!!!!!!


California is not any better20$ a gram here to


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Apr 17, 2009)

t0k3s said:


> California is not any better20$ a gram here to


 yeah, but a $20 gram in california is fire, ususaly. oh how i love livin' out west.


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 17, 2009)

tinyTURTLE said:


> yeah, but a $20 gram in california is fire, ususaly. oh how i love livin' out west.


lol ive seen mid's to bomb ass shit sold for 20$ a gram
people get ripped out here so much its not even funny,i for one don't buy street bud because of that reason,and also the quality of the smoke,a few seeds can land you enough smoke till the next season if you know what your doing so i just grow my own


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Apr 17, 2009)

t0k3s said:


> lol ive seen mid's to bomb ass shit sold for 20$ a gram
> people get ripped out here so much its not even funny,i for one don't buy street bud because of that reason,and also the quality of the smoke,a few seeds can land you enough smoke till the next season if you know what your doing so i just grow my own


WORD

but my guy gets a variety of med strains, i pay 25 for 1.7 of the fire. i don't usualy ask exactly what it is, but it will always be very good, or i get an apology. (he's a fucking PRINCE, this guy).


----------



## t0k3s (Apr 17, 2009)

tinyTURTLE said:


> WORD
> 
> but my guy gets a variety of med strains, i pay 25 for 1.7 of the fire. i don't usualy ask exactly what it is, but it will always be very good, or i get an apology. (he's a fucking PRINCE, this guy).


yea there's always that one connect that treat's you good I guess i lied i do buy bud when i run out but from a good friend, so only half a lie cause its not off the street


----------



## Neph (Apr 28, 2009)

Where I live a nick, 1/8 and a sweet are all the same thing. 3.5 grams is the average nick around here. I'm sure the quality is far shittier though. I can't remember the last time I had seedless bud.


----------



## guestrollitup (Apr 28, 2009)

MidHigh Hydro is 160/oz.. 1000/lb for outdoor


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Apr 29, 2009)

Barrett said:


> MidHigh Hydro is 160/oz.. 1000/lb for outdoor


 
outdoor hydro?
sounds revolutionary.


----------



## t0k3s (May 1, 2009)

tinyTURTLE said:


> outdoor hydro?
> sounds revolutionary.


no,if it is 160$ for and oz of mid's hydro it would cost 2560,and outdoor is 1000lb lol g2 read it closer


----------

